# Your Dvořák Symphonies Frankencycle?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What are your favorite recordings of each of Dvořák's symphonies? What would your ideal Dvořák symphonies frankencycle look like?

Feel free to expand on why a particular recording appeals to you.

Thanks.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

haziz said:


> What are your favorite recordings of each of Dvořák's symphonies? What would your ideal Dvořák symphonies frankencycle look like?
> 
> Feel free to expand on why a particular recording appeals to you.
> 
> Thanks.


Rather unimaginative from me, I'm afraid. Just a mash of IK & RK. Fond feelings towards Neuman, my first Dvorak records.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I really don’t listen to 1-5 that often. I do like Marist Jansons in the Fifth


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

HenryPenfold said:


> Rather unimaginative from me, I'm afraid. Just a mash of IK & RK. Fond feelings towards Neuman, my first Dvorak records.


Am I correct in assuming that:

IK = István Kertész?
RK = Rafael Kubelík?

Thanks.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

haziz said:


> Am I correct in assuming that:
> 
> IK = István Kertész?
> RK = Rafael Kubelík?
> ...


Of course, apologies for not being clearer - I kinda assumed .......


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a ticket for symphony no.7 this Wednesday in London - quite looking forward to my first concert since last year. 

Happily, in England, no more masks or social distancing bollox. So perhaps a normal gig ......


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually just put together a playlist for my favorites.

Symphonies 1, 2, 3








Symphonies 4, 5, 6








Symphony 7








Symphony 8








Symphony 9


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Only symphonies by Dvorak I prefer, along with my favorite interpretatations:

No. 5 Rowicki/London Symphony
No. 7 Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
No. 8 Kertesz/London Symphony
No. 9 Kertesz/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I do love them all, very good for a very good price is the Suitner set seen above.

. Kertesz ,of course 

And I do like Bernstein and Karajan, outsider: Libor Pešek


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

3 Kertesz
4 Rowicki, Kertesz
5 Sejna
6 Rowicki, Kertesz
7 Kubelik
8 Blomstedt
9 Kondrashin, Ancerl live, Fricsay (stereo, still don't know the older mono)


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Kubelik would do it for me. Not too keen on Kertesz at the moment.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Besides the Kondrashin 9th and maybe the Blomstedt Giulini/Chicago, the Kertesz complete is sonically superior to the rest of my recordings which gives them a certain advantage. But I also have to admit that I am not really collecting this music. I just remembered that I have 7-9 with Silvestri in that box but I am not sure if I ever listened to them...


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

1- 5 - Kertesz/LSO....I've only heard a few other versions of these earlier symphonies

6 - Kertesz/LSO - great performance!!
7 - Monteux/LSO - outstanding in a competitive field - Kertesz, Szell are very good, also.

8 - Kertesz/LSO - along with 6, a highlight of complete set...Dorati/LSO, Szell and Giulini/CSO are fine versions also

9 - Toscanini/NBC, Reiner/CSO are tied for tops, for me....Szell is very good, also...


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

1: Suitner
2: Anguelov/Gunzenhauser
3: Chung
4: Neumann
5: Kertesz/Jansons
6: Rowicki/Talich
7: Szell/Bernstein
8: Mackerras
9: Kubelik

This was tougher than expected, and some could be interchangeable. When I got to the last three, it was like shooting from the hip.

I feel bad for not including Fischer, Fricsay, Pesek, Bělohlávek, Ancerl, Kosler, Sejna, not to mention Karajan, NJarvi, Dohnanyi, and Harnoncourt. But, it has been a long time hearing many of these.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Ned Low said:


> Kubelik would do it for me. Not too keen on Kertesz at the moment.


I can't make a Frankencycle, but I can comment on the Kubelik set. The sound is rough and the performances are characterized by being slow and heavy. But boy oh boy, what performances they are. Try the slow movement of the fourth symphony. While other recordings are light and uplifting, Kubelik takes it extremely slow. Yet, by the end it feels like a sort of transcendental experience. This set more than any other I can think of deserves a state-of-the-art remastering, on CD.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I really should listen to the earlier ones more, I've done 5/6 a few times and enjoyed them both times.


7. Davis/Concertgebouw
8. Szell/Cleveland
9. Fricsay/Berlin


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

haziz said:


> What are your favorite recordings of each of Dvořák's symphonies? What would your ideal Dvořák symphonies frankencycle look like?
> 
> Feel free to expand on why a particular recording appeals to you.
> 
> Thanks.


As far as complete sets _I would have been_ tempted to get the István Kertész / London Symphony Orchestra, as the performances are indeed very fine. However, the sound is simply ghastly and there is a nasty tape glitch right at the beginning of the first theme in the first movement of the 6th (one of my favorites). Less than stellar sound I can tolerate, but tape glitches I cannot. The next best option is and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Rafael Kubelik. However, the sound again isn't great, and there are no other fillers. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and Vaclav Neumann sets are very nice, however they come packaged as three two-disc sets, with the middle symphony (2nd, 5th, and 8th) in each of the three sets divided between two discs, which I find unacceptable... well, almost unacceptable, as you will see below. CDs of each individual symphony by the Czech PO/Neumann are rare and expensive, and have no filler. Anyway, this is what my Dvořák Frankencycle looks like:

Symphonies 1 - 3 (Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Neumann) Supraphon 2 CD set
*these first few symphonies need all the help they can get, and Neumann and the Czech PO provide it with loving idiomatic performances and good, but not great, digital sound. A bit unfortunately that the 2nd Symphony is split between two discs, but it's the least of the cycle and I don't listen to it much anyway.

Symphony No. 4 & Biblical Songs (Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi) Chandos
*The bold digital sound, spirited performance, and interesting coupling sold this one for me.

Symphony No. 5, Carnival Overture, The American Flag (Philharmonia Orchestra, Andrew Davis) Sony
*The performance is solid and the sound is digital and clear, although maybe not an absolutely great performance (Kubelik is the best I've heard in the symphony), but it's more than adequate, and the ultra-rare The American Flag and the famous Carnival Over (played by Zubin Mehta / New York Philharmonic and Michael Tilson-Thomas / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, respectively), make this my choice.

Symphony No 6, Hussite Overture (Milwaukee Philharmonic Orchestra, Zdenk Macal) Koss
*Fantastic performances by the Czech-born conductor Macal and the not well known but very fine Milwaukee Orchestra, with superb digital sound, plus lavish artwork and liner notes. The rare Hussite Overture is very well-recorded and played as well, so this makes it my choice.

Symphonies No. 7 & 8 (Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnányi) London
*Absolutely masterful and gripping performances by Dohnányi and Cleveland, with full, vivid sound. I don't think too many people would question this choice.

Symphony No. 9, American Suite (Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Kiril Kondrashin) London
*Brilliant performances with Kondrashin with the always superb Vienna Philharmonic. Antal Dorati and the Royal Philharmonic give outstanding support to the filler piece The American Suite.

So, this set is close to ideal for me, although I would swap out the Andrew Davis 5th for the Rafael Kubelik 5th. I didn't care for the Järvi or Neumann 5ths and I can't take the sound of the Kertész set as I have mentioned, although there is no glitch in the 5th.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ned Low said:


> Kubelik would do it for me. Not too keen on Kertesz at the moment.



Try this Kertesz , absolute the best 9th out there.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Try this Kertesz , absolute the best 9th out there.


I second this , just about the best I've heard !

In general I like the Kertesz set with the LSO the most.

For the eigth symphony, the Claudio Abbado recording with the Berliner Philharmoniker is good too imo


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

HerbertNorman said:


> In general I like the Kertesz set with the LSO the most.


Yes, it is consistently fine - very good to great...for me - #6 and #8 are real highlights...#4 also...


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

FWIW: 
Symphony 5 (Jansons/OPO)
Symphony 6 (Chung/VPO)
Symphony 7 (Kertesz/LSO)
Symphony 8 (Davis/LSO)
Symphony 9 (Reiner/NWS)


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Try this Kertesz , absolute the best 9th out there.


I tried to find a streaming service that had it when you posted about it in the currently listening thread, but struggled to find it on the three services I subscribe to (Qobuz, Amazon and Apple). I am not sure I want to buy a box set just for this recording, although I do hold Kertesz in high regard, mainly thanks to his Dvorak cycle. Will look again, since I am relying on memory from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

haziz said:


> I tried to find a streaming service that had it when you posted about it in the currently listening thread, but struggled to find it on the three services I subscribe to (Qobuz, Amazon and Apple). I am not sure I want to buy a box set just for this recording, although I do hold Kertesz in high regard, mainly thanks to his Dvorak cycle. Will look again, since I am relying on memory from a few weeks ago.


I am sorry, I never use streaming service, I have so much to listing it would be too much .


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> I am sorry, I never use streaming service, I have so much to listing it would be too much .


I am sitting on a CD collection of about 5000 CDs. I lost count of how many, that is a very rough estimate. It is totally disorganized, and what do I do? For the last 4-5 years all I am listening to are streaming services and the occasional disc that I ripped on to my hard drive.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I could easily give you twelve alternative lists of these (as theres so many fine recordings (especially of 7-9) but I'll give you 2 lists I made for a fellow TCer a while back which was a frankencycle to listen to using a different conductor for each...

1. Neumann ADD
2. Suitner
3. Jarvi
4. Rowicki
5. Jansons
6. Dohnanyi
7. Anguelov
8. Honeck
9. Macal 

Or

1. Jarvi
2. Pesek
3. Anguelov
4. Belohlavek
5. Rowicki 
6. Chung
7. Mackerras
8. Szell
9. Harnoncourt

Please bear in mind these lists will probably change every month.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

haziz said:


> I am sitting on a CD collection of about 5000 CDs. I lost count of how many, that is a very rough estimate. It is totally disorganized, and what do I do? For the last 4-5 years all I am listening to are streaming services and the occasional disc that I ripped on to my hard drive.


That is why I never stated with streaming. Just bought a marvellous box by the Academy of St Martin in the Field's.


----------

